# Safely adjusting water conditions



## Crash (Aug 14, 2003)

I was wondering of a way that I would be able to adjust my levels, and add some salt to made the fish more comfortable, in the safest way possible.

It must be hard on the fish to adjust these levels fairly rapidly while they are still in the tank.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What do you mean by adjusting your levels? Is your pH too high?

If you are talking about rapid changes in water parameters while you are doing a water change, I suggest keeping them at around 20-30%. If water changes are done frequently, pH swings are not an issue. Just make sure water temps are about the same.

If you are thinking about adjusting your water parameters, than the safest way would be making those changes slowly.


----------

